# Parenthesis



## K Pedals (Jan 31, 2020)

First paint pour I’ve done in a while...
Came out pretty good


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 31, 2020)

Super cool! What kind of paint? Did you clear coat it?


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 31, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Super cool! What kind of paint? Did you clear coat it?


It’s just acrylic paint...
Yeah i used clear coat...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 1, 2020)

Far out Man!

A Parenthesis that doesn't squeal and all of the functions work: it is possible.  

Which diodes did you use for the octave and which way did you point them?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 1, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Far out Man!
> 
> A Parenthesis that doesn't squeal and all of the functions work: it is possible.
> 
> Which diodes did you use for the octave and which way did you point them?


I used the D9Ks and and I put them in the right way....


----------



## Barry (Feb 1, 2020)

Love the paint pour, great build!


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 1, 2020)

Barry said:


> Love the paint pour, great build!


Thanks man!!!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks great, love the paint too!


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 2, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, love the paint too!


Thanks man!!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 4, 2020)

Paint Pours!
This was so long ago, I forgotten how I did it, around 2011.
I remember using a Toothpick to move & swirl it.
I found the Tubes of Paint : JOSONJAS Artists Colours Matte Acrylic
The pedal is an Effects Pedal Boutique (EPB) SRB 808 - Hot Rodded Tube Screamer, way before the Boiling Point.
It comes in an Unpainted enclosure Standard.
I purchased it Used with the intention to make it look better, Lots of Sanding & Gloss Acrylic Clear Coat !!!
The sign writer could not cut the White lettering smaller, Bummer.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Paint Pours!
> This was so long ago, I forgotten how I did it, around 2011.
> I remember using a Toothpick to move & swirl it.
> I found the Tubes of Paint : JOSONJAS Artists Colours Matte Acrylic
> ...


Nice!!!


----------

